

JSONloops: real-time, multi-user audio sequencer for node.js and the browser - alex1
https://github.com/Marak/JSONloops

======
foomanchoo
Video demo of JSONloops from NYC Music Hack Day 2011:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSZLLgel6Gs>

Every song or loop is stored as plain JSON, see the sample beat:
[https://github.com/Marak/JSONloops/blob/master/loops/nyc.jso...](https://github.com/Marak/JSONloops/blob/master/loops/nyc.json)

Each node.js "server" acts as a hosting point for the loop. Any number of
browsers can act as a control interface for a "server". Eventually, each
node.js "server" will sync up peer to peer.

Audio playback currently occurs only on the "server", but as browser libraries
such as <http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/> improve, the
browsers will also have audio playback.

JSONloops isn't perfect right now by any means, but after checking the commit
log from the weekend: <https://github.com/Marak/JSONloops/commits/master> (
and laughing at the drunken commit messages ), I was thoroughly impressed with
how much they pulled off in a 24 hour hacking period

I'm excited to see where this goes.

~~~
rburgt
love the comment on the end of the video "this will work in internet explorer
7, I mean I haven't tested it but I think it will"

~~~
zachrose
This whole video will be hilarious in ten years.

------
gnubardt
It's cool that a song made with this is in structured text (json), you could
share a song through github and people could fork it to remix!

------
adrianwaj
Is this online and setup to use?

general question: what's the best program to get into creating music, either
browser-based or offline? Windows.

